# Baby crays



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I looked in my marble cray tank today, its starting to get a lot of algae, and what do I find but a bunch of small clear babies 

I thought one of them looked berried the other week, but since then I hadn't seen any eggs so I thought nothing of it. I guess maybe she hid them somewhere in the tank...? 

They're really small so a picture is hard, like 1 cm, but I'll keep feeding the same + a bit more and hopefully they'll grow, even if they do end up feeding my sisters puffer


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, sweet, congrats, daddy!!
I am actually afraid from that moment. And being self-cloning, it will come sooner or later


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The cray carries the eggs till they hatch and even after that the babies hang on for a little while.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Good to know, i thought they would act like shrimps... So I guess she (well, I guess they are all she) was hiding from me in the tank...


----------



## tristan (Oct 9, 2010)

Im in a similar situation. I bought 4 marble crays a few months ago and so far 3 of them have already given me a batch of 30 babies each with one more still berried. Im running out of progressively bigger tanks for them.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i also have a crap load of babies.

i recommend crushed massivore pellets.

i know they stink, but they absolutely love it.


----------

